# Generators To State Park



## heron (May 13, 2010)

Just wondered if you folks generally bring generators with you to state parks that have hook ups. I don't see the sense 
but we are embarking on a week long visit to St. Andrews next week and I'm wondering if it would be worth having them...
We have a 30amp spot reserved.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Unless 30 Amps output provided by the park is not adequate or its output is not clean for electronic equipment, why would you want to bring your own generator (assuming you have an inverter type generator)?


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

If the state park has 30a shore power, you do not need a generator unless you intend to REALLY use power, like simultaneously run the a/c, the microwave, the hot water heater, plug in a charcoal starter into your outdoor a/c line, etc.! Then you need a 5kw unit that costs a couple of thousand bucks, weighs over 150 pounds and takes up a lot of room in the back of your truck....









30a shore power is normally plenty. When I'm "hooked up" I can run the a/c and the microwave at the same time, and not have a twitch of power loss.

And in Maryland, they do not allow generators in most state parks anyway!


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

As others have said, unless you have reason to believe you won't actually have quality 30-amp power, you can leave the generator home.

I have a Honda 3000EUi generator and the only time I bring it is when there is a chance we may be dry camping in hot weather. (Hot as in 70+ degrees F).

I have 2 or 3 15 foot quality electric extension cords in the camper for those time when we have some electric device that we are using outside... i.e.. media player, fan, lights, etc.

If I bring a trolling motor, I bring a battery charger that I can use in another outlet of the shore power provided too.

r


----------



## 4fun_timers (Dec 16, 2007)

If it were me, I would take it. Just my opinion from a recent experience. A month back we were at Topsail and lost power for 4-5 hours due to strong thunderstorms. It got real hot, real quick in the OB







. It was late and our last night so relaxing outside all night was not a good option. I did have my 1 Honda 2000 so we were able to run fans and such but not the AC. I had made the decision to take it as I knew I would not like to loose power somewhere during an 11 day trip while my generator was setting at home in the garage. I was planning to buy a second this summer but decided to wait until next year to see if things picked up a little. I took it knowing that i could buy a second while on the trip if needed. Part of my persuasion was all of the storms that have caused power outages at home this year. Way more than normal...


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

I don't see us needing more power but I hear lots of times these various campgrounds not having adequate/stable power and of course as the last poster said if there is a power loss due to storms. I have 2 of the honda generators that will do everything I need but to have those along and risk theft etc... I'm just not sure if its worth it. TY


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

We were at Fort Stevens last April and the transformer blew and our whole loop was without power for the entire day (not to mention, many of the units sustained some serious damage to their RV's, including one of the members on this forum). They thought they had it fixed and then we were sitting around the campfire that night and it blew again. Needless to say, we ended up not having any power for the rest of the weekend. We sure wished we would have had our generator with us. We have decided to throw it in the back of the truck no matter what. It doesn't take up that much room and you just never know. It's not that we can't live without electricity, but if you've got it why not? We had a problem with the electrical at a KOA years ago when we had our tent trailer also. You just never know.

Kelly

P.S. Our friends who had damage to their trailer were given information to file a claim and were reimbursed completely for the repairs to their trailer (inverter replacement, and even the DVD player that was toast!)


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

WACOUGAR said:


> P.S. Our friends who had damage to their trailer were given information to file a claim and were reimbursed completely for the repairs to their trailer (inverter replacement, and even the DVD player that was toast!)


That has to be a private park.


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Tangooutback said:


> P.S. Our friends who had damage to their trailer were given information to file a claim and were reimbursed completely for the repairs to their trailer (inverter replacement, and even the DVD player that was toast!)


That has to be a private park.
[/quote]

Nope, it was an Oregon State Park. I believe it was the local electrical utility that paid the damages.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Another good reason to get a surge protector. While fortunately things worked out financially, the hassle was, I am sure, a PITA.

I bought a permanently mounted surge protector (30amp) for $140 w/shipping on eBay. It was new, but the seller sold his TT before installing it. It mounts inside, and in my TT, the shore power cable is stored inside a floor mounted cabinet between the two rear lounge chairs. Took 3 hours to hook up because I had to make one trip to Homely Despot and one to the electrical supply store for a box extender ring. The work is easy, but does take maybe 1 - 1.5 hours.

The protector has a time delay on it so if the power goes off, or voltage goes too low or too high and it shuts off, or a spike trips it, the unit waits 2+ minutes from when the power comes back before powering the TT. That ensures that a momentary (like 1 or 2 second) cutoff will not cause power surges into the air conditioner if it's running. AC units need a bit of time to equalize gas pressures and cutting them off and then immediately back on can do bad things to compressors.

There are also 30 amp surge suppressors that plug into the shore power stand and then you plug your own shore power cable into the suppressor. I'm pretty sure those types do not have the time delay circuits, but for voltages too high or too low, and for surge protection, they seem to be useful. If you get this type, get the type that can be locked onto the shore power stand so the thing does not grow legs and walk off..


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

As wacougar said, if you have it why not bring it. We bring one of our Honda2000's when we camp, just in case. It takes up no more room than a carry-on, and it brings piece of mind. I sometimes run the gen just for the "excercise" for a few hours. Would hate to need it, and not have it work because the gas has turned to varnish or a mouse has built a next in the airbox... (I do run it with Stabil, but still- they need to run)...


----------



## Ish (Jun 15, 2010)

hautevue said:


> There are also 30 amp surge suppressors that plug into the shore power stand and then you plug your own shore power cable into the suppressor. I'm pretty sure those types do not have the time delay circuits, but for voltages too high or too low, and for surge protection, they seem to be useful. If you get this type, get the type that can be locked onto the shore power stand so the thing does not grow legs and walk off..


Some of the portable ones do also have the time delay circuit for the AC. Here is the one I have. And yes, I do lock it while at the site.


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

Ish said:


> There are also 30 amp surge suppressors that plug into the shore power stand and then you plug your own shore power cable into the suppressor. I'm pretty sure those types do not have the time delay circuits, but for voltages too high or too low, and for surge protection, they seem to be useful. If you get this type, get the type that can be locked onto the shore power stand so the thing does not grow legs and walk off..


Some of the portable ones do also have the time delay circuit for the AC. Here is the one I have. And yes, I do lock it while at the site.
[/quote]

That looks like a good idea. I know in my office I use an expensive power surge unit with a large battery so things can still run at least for a half hour if we have issues with either too much or too little power.


----------

